# [ 2012 ] II is alive and well..



## rpk113 (Apr 13, 2012)

DC points can kiss my rear....

I just got my trade 11 months out..  

1 Bdrm Gold Surf Club deposited..
2 Bdrm Plat Surf Club Granted...

I'll be there all week , enjoy the veal, be sure to tip your waitress...


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 13, 2012)

Veal is evil.  But congratulations.


----------



## Nickfromct (Apr 13, 2012)

rpk113 said:


> DC points can kiss my rear....
> 
> I just got my trade 11 months out..
> 
> ...



I've been very happy with my II trades over the past few years. I'll be looking to doing something similiar soon. Congrats!


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 13, 2012)

How can you put in an on-going request for a larger unit (2 bedroom) when the resort has the same size unit you deposited (i.e. 1 bedroom)?


----------



## brigechols (Apr 13, 2012)

aka Julie said:


> How can you put in an on-going request for a larger unit (2 bedroom) when the resort has the same size unit you deposited (i.e. 1 bedroom)?



The OP did not mention placing an ongoing request for a larger unit. That is not possible. II confirmed the OP into a larger unit (+1) during platinum season (+1). Apparently, that is possible. Congrats rpk113!


----------



## rpk113 (Apr 13, 2012)

*it was an ongoing request*

It was an ongoing request that I put in about 2 weeks ago, it actually matched twice but I had to give them back (bad dates).

In fact it actually matched to a 2 Bdrm in plat season first, then a 1 Bdrm in Plat season yesterday and now a 2 Bdrm today.


----------



## answeeney (Apr 13, 2012)

Good luck to you. I have to say, though, that there seems to be a pretty strong theme running through TUG that somehow it is not only fair but a tuggers absolute right to trade up from a studio or a 1 bed silver or gold to a 2 or 3 bed platinum. Personally, I think that if DC can introduce more balance to trades then I'm all for it.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 13, 2012)

answeeney said:


> Good luck to you. I have to say, though, that there seems to be a pretty strong theme running through TUG that somehow it is not only fair but a tuggers *absolute right *to trade up from a studio or a 1 bed silver or gold to a 2 or 3 bed platinum. Personally, I think that if DC can introduce more balance to trades then I'm all for it.



Amen.  Upgrade fees can solve that problem.  I believe the independents do it.


----------



## rpk113 (Apr 13, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Amen.  Upgrade fees can solve that problem.  I believe the independents do it.



By saying that, your killing the "dream" of going anywhere you want that the salesman says..  

example
I buy a Plat 1 Bdrm at Maui Ocean Club but I want to go to Hilton Head..  UH OH!!! HHI only has 2BDRM's..  Should I pay an upgrade fee?  Am I less of a marriott owner?  Am I not entitled to my dream of a vacation at any Marriott TS resort?

Moving up in the TS world is a game, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. This time I won..  Next time I may lose...


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 13, 2012)

rpk113 said:


> By saying that, your killing the "dream" of going anywhere you want that the salesman says..
> 
> example
> I buy a Plat 1 Bdrm at Maui Ocean Club but I want to go to Hilton Head..  UH OH!!! HHI only has 2BDRM's..  Should I pay an upgrade fee?  Am I less of a marriott owner?  Am I not entitled to my dream of a vacation at any Marriott TS resort?
> ...



You are no less of a Marriott owner because you own a one bedroom and want a 2 bedroom.  By all means, I wouldn't wanna kill the dream, my friend.  I just wouldn't mind if that dream became a weeeee bit more expensive...


----------



## answeeney (Apr 13, 2012)

rpk113 said:


> By saying that, your killing the "dream" of going anywhere you want that the salesman says..
> 
> example
> I buy a Plat 1 Bdrm at Maui Ocean Club but I want to go to Hilton Head..  UH OH!!! HHI only has 2BDRM's..  Should I pay an upgrade fee?  Am I less of a marriott owner?  Am I not entitled to my dream of a vacation at any Marriott TS resort?
> ...



I don't want to play a game - I want a fair deal. With DC I can exchange into any Marriott resort on equitable terms.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 13, 2012)

answeeney said:


> I don't want to play a game - I want a fair deal. With DC I can exchange into any Marriott resort on equitable terms.



Less the skim of course.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 13, 2012)

answeeney said:


> I don't want to play a game - I want a fair deal. With DC I can exchange into any Marriott resort on equitable terms.



A lot of people here would disagree with that statement- is it equitable that most of us don't get enough points to book most weeks in our owned season, should we want to use points, and some can't book a single week. And, yes, I know at your home resort you can simply book a week as usual- but if I'm given less points than my week is worth, then I cannot book something equitable anywhere else either.

Some of us were allocated less points than weeks that Marriott itself rents for half to two-thirds the price. So when I give up my week for points and can't get a week that Marriott rents for half the price, is that equitable?

So while theoretically the DC could have made everything more equitable, it just created a different subset of winners and losers, relatively speaking.


----------



## answeeney (Apr 13, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> Less the skim of course.



I don't have a problem with the skim. I see it as the cost of having flexibility to book in other than 7 day units and to chose any day check in. I can after all just use my week as usual with no skim involved.


----------



## rpk113 (Apr 13, 2012)

answeeney said:


> I don't want to play a game - I want a fair deal. With DC I can exchange into any Marriott resort on equitable terms.



<cough>skim<cough> if equitable is getting 6 or even 5 days of vacation of what once was a 7 day.  Fair enough


----------



## answeeney (Apr 13, 2012)

rpk113 said:


> <cough>skim<cough> if equitable is getting 6 or even 5 days of vacation of what once was a 7 day.  Fair enough



You sort of prove my original point. I think some tuggers have a tendency to expect something for nothing.


----------



## DCBoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> You are no less of a Marriott owner because you own a one bedroom and want a 2 bedroom.  By all means, I wouldn't wanna kill the dream, my friend.  I just wouldn't mind if that dream became a weeeee bit more expensive...



Am I missing something here? Why would you want someone who has decided againt joining or utilizing the points program to pay more for a legitimate trade through II?


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 13, 2012)

answeeney said:


> I don't have a problem with the skim. I see it as the cost of having flexibility to book in other than 7 day units and to chose any day check in. I can after all just use my week as usual with no skim involved.



I agree with this.  Plus, I still don't know why skim is all of a sudden such an important factor in the DC, when for years it wasn't even a blip on the radar while some of us were routinely suffering it in II.

"It is what it is."  You do best when you work with whichever system gives you the most value.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 13, 2012)

DCBoy said:


> Am I missing something here? Why would you want someone who has decided againt joining or utilizing the points program to pay more for a legitimate trade through II?



Touche....


----------



## brigechols (Apr 13, 2012)

answeeney said:


> I don't have a problem with the skim. I see it as the cost of having flexibility to book in other than 7 day units and to chose any day check in. I can after all just use my week as usual with no skim involved.



I like booking 7 days at my home resort. I want the flexibility of selecting a check-in day. Difficult to do both in my season (platinum) with the DC.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 13, 2012)

answeeney said:


> I don't want to play a game - I want a fair deal. With DC I can exchange into any Marriott resort on equitable terms.



Totally agree. Sometimes I think that the folks that stay glued to the computer all day in the hope of trading their low season lockout for a high season 3bdrm would be better off getting a 2nd job at minimum wage and just using the money to rent what they want.


----------



## rpk113 (Apr 13, 2012)

answeeney said:


> You sort of prove my original point. I think some tuggers have a tendency to expect something for nothing.



I don't want something for nothing...  My expectations were set at my sales presentation when my used car salesman recommended this practice as commonplace and well accepted.  So in a way Marriott caused there own problem.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 13, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> Totally agree. Sometimes I think that the folks that stay glued to the computer all day in the hope of trading their low season lockout for a high season 3bdrm would be better off getting a 2nd job at minimum wage and just using the money to rent what they want.



But dem is the same folks that fritter away their time on TUG.  And dem includes me!  Eh, there is no hard dollar cost to fritter away time.  It's worth it.


----------



## Swice (Apr 13, 2012)

*Assumption*

I have always assumed that each II deposit was given some kind of mathematical rating.    I have also assumed that when a one bedroom deposit scores a two bedroom trade that was because it had a relatively higher mathematical power than anything else waiting.    In addition, I have a feeling I have gotten a two bedroom with a one because there were no other takers "on hold.".


----------



## davemy (Apr 13, 2012)

When I bought into the Dream, Which i bought direct, I was told by the marriott salesmen that i could do upgrades and that I would get AC's for my deposits. Well the AC's Suck now and I am still able to do upgrades , Does marriott have to take everything away that they promised me when i bought.  I bought lock off units for the sole purpose of benefits that they can give you.


----------



## answeeney (Apr 14, 2012)

I don’t blame anyone for maximizing their options; in fact I applaud it. Let’s face it though the II system is far from perfect and results in some trades which are highly skewed. There are attempts such as trading power and XYZ (II’s best kept secret, to borrow a phrase from DVC) to address the imperfections and give participants a fairer deal but the flaws provide an opportunity for experts (like many tuggers) to use their knowledge to come out ahead more often than not. You could argue this is a legitimate benefit for someone who has put in the time and effort to learn about the system. However, in my view, it is just as reasonable to try to level the playing field and the DC system is, arguably, an attempt to do just that.

The DC system has its own imperfections but I do not think it is legitimate to criticise it on the basis that it reduces the opportunities to play the existing system to your advantage, which is an attitude that does often come across to me on this site (my apologies in advance if anyone who has posted on this thread thinks I am pointing a censorious finger at them - I’m not – it’s just an impression I have gained from reading many past threads).

As for agruments like "the Marriott salesman said I could always trade my silver studio mudweek for a 3 bed in Hawaii", well...


----------



## DCBoy (Apr 14, 2012)

I assume that most folks will join or not join the DC based upon its cost at the time and whether or not they think it works for them financially and otherwise in the long-run. However, in order to avoid the need for our own spinoff here on TUG, I might suggest that if someone reports that they got a great trade through II or DC in the future, it would be best to just congratulate them on their "score" and move on. After all, aren't we all just trying to do the best we can with what we own regardless of our membership class or status?


----------



## davemy (Apr 14, 2012)

But all tuggers like to brag! We all like to hear succes stories thou. It just bums me out that i will have to join, just in case i don't want to be left behind in the future. I would not do it at over $2000 dollars and marriott probably knows that.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 14, 2012)

good morning...

Dave... I am assuming you own direct purchased weeks...

Spend the $695 to enroll. Collect your 800 pts and add 2 weeknites to one of your Legacy week stays.  The next time you snag a HHI week on Flex add 2 nites with the 800  pts.  This more than $695 retail.  Your enrollment was wash!!!  

Keep playing the Legacy game and only use points if you want to!!! remember, they are your weeks, use them as you want too!!!!


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 15, 2012)

rpk113 said:


> I don't want something for nothing...  My expectations were set at my sales presentation when my used car salesman recommended this practice as commonplace and well accepted.  So in a way Marriott caused there own problem.



I am all for people taking advantage of what's available to them. However, some people feel entitled to some advantages they are able to achieve through a system. It is the entitlement attitude that some tuggers have that is what I don't understand. Marriott did try to level the field a bit with the DC system. Some folks paid $50,000 for their 2 bedroom platinum week in Hawaii while others paid $25,000 for their 1 bedroom gold week in Desert Springs Villas. The problem that I have is that people feel entitled to that platinum Hawaii and with their gold Desert Springs.  Folks on this site have been raving mad about losing what was nothing more than a privilege. 

Your expectations were set by the paperwork you signed, nothing more and nothing less. Anything extra should be considered just that, an extra but not an entitlement.


----------



## rpk113 (Apr 15, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> Your expectations were set by the paperwork you signed, nothing more and nothing less. Anything extra should be considered just that, an extra but not an entitlement.



I disagree with that statement.  The facts of your ownership were set when you signed the paperwork (one week, where you bought).  The delusions of grandeur and "go anywhere you want in the marriott system" expectations were set by the salesman.  Two very distinct and different things.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 15, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> Marriott did try to level the field a bit with the DC system.



Possibly, but for owners at many resorts they just created a different set of inequities. Theoretically, they could have leveled the playing field IF they set the point allocations to some objective measure (equating it, for example, to what Marriott.com charges for renting rooms at each resort). But as is, they created another subset of inequities, with some resorts being better value to won and others being better values to trade into.

And I understand the skim- but in the interest of leveling the playing field, as you put it, why did Marriott make it so that at some resorts owners can't book a single week in their season, while at others they can book some weeks and not have enough points for others (and- yes- I know that you simply book a week at your home resort using your week- BUT- and this is a bug BUT- if you aren't given enough points to book a week at your home resort you are effectively downtrading anyplace else. 

So while theoretically the DC could have leveled the playing field and made trades equitable, in which case I could understand your point that the prior uptrades were lucky but not guaranteed, for many of us it created a whole new subset of inequities (and I think even many of those that love the system recognize that there are essentially winners and losers by virtue of the point allocation). When units that Marriott itself rents at close to double the price don't receive enough points to reserve units that Marriott itself rents for half to two-thirds the price, how is the playing field being made more equitable?


----------



## pipet (Apr 17, 2012)

m61376 said:


> Possibly, but for owners at many resorts they just created a different set of inequities.



Exactly - with points there is a new game to play, but it is still a game with winners & losers.  People who paid extra $$$ for a special week/view but were not given any additional DC points are definitely losers in the DC game.  People who tended to make like-for-like trades also don't do so well with the DC.  Some resorts have a fabulous MF to DC pt ratio, and if I owned at one of those, I'd be in DC point heaven busy planning out trips.

There are ways to work around the DC, but just as some folks had to know the ins-and-outs of II to not feel like they were losing out, the same can be said of the DC.  At least here on TUG, we learn the nuances of whatever systems we choose to use.

As for the OP's great uptrade, it should be impossible according to some sales reps!


----------



## Scott_Ru (Apr 22, 2012)

rpk113 said:


> DC points can kiss my rear....
> 
> I just got my trade 11 months out..
> 
> ...



Agreed - we own at Grande Vista in Orlando...but also have a much cheaper unit on Cape Cod.  We needed more space in prime time for 2013 at GV and just got a 2-bedroom Grande Vista for our Cape Unit off-prime season.

Go Interval!


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 22, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> I am all for people taking advantage of what's available to them. However, some people feel entitled to some advantages they are able to achieve through a system. It is the entitlement attitude that some tuggers have that is what I don't understand. Marriott did try to level the field a bit with the DC system. Some folks paid $50,000 for their 2 bedroom platinum week in Hawaii while others paid $25,000 for their 1 bedroom gold week in Desert Springs Villas. The problem that I have is that people feel entitled to that platinum Hawaii and with their gold Desert Springs.  Folks on this site have been raving mad about losing what was nothing more than a privilege.
> 
> Your expectations were set by the paperwork you signed, nothing more and nothing less. Anything extra should be considered just that, an extra but not an entitlement.



The resorts in Aruba were shortchanged in DC point allocations.  To stay at the OC during Christmas and New Year's in a 1 bedroom unit it is in excess of 4000 points.  As a platinum owner I am only allocated 2900 points---I own 3 platinum weeks. The playing field is definitely inequitable and I do NOT have an entitlement issue.


----------



## Safti (Jun 30, 2012)

*Great exchange overnight*

I deposited a one bedroom master (of my 2 bedroom lock off) using my gold MCV. Less than 24 hours later, just yesterday, I receives confirmation of my successful exchange into Marriott Grande Ocean in HH for April 19-26, 2013. 

I'm thinking this is not a bad exchange. My studio couldn't pull it. I have a feeling that a studio couldn't pull HH except for maybe Jan.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2012)

We had a similar experience with Ocean Watch for this past April. Had an ongoing request with our Grande Vista studio unit. It didn't come though after a couple of weeks of waiting. We canceled that request and started one with the 1BR and it came through overnight. So it was a trade power issue where the studio couldn't pull the 2BR but the 1BR could.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 30, 2012)

And my friend recently used a Gold Aruba SC studio week to get the exact dates over week 51 she wanted; matching into a 1BR at the Aruba OC. Much better deal than using points for the holiday week!


----------



## Safti (Jun 30, 2012)

Now just thinking about what I can nab with my gold studio..... a one or two bedroom perhaps? I just traded my last gold MCV studio in April for a 2 bedroom lakeshore reserve in October. It's working for me!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2015)

We were just able to exchange our Harbour Lake gold studio in to a May 2016 (silver) Ocean Pointe 2BR week. I was rather annoyed when I got a call from II trying to offer me a different unit. We had a search in for Oceana Palms only because it is all 2BR units. The last time they tried to get us to take a 1BR or studio at Ocean Pointe. This time they offered a 2BR and my annoyance turned in to happiness.

I am surprised that the studio could see the 2BR unit this far out. I expected it to be more likely to see this happen in January or February 2016.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 26, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> We were just able to exchange our Harbour Lake gold studio in to a May 2016 (silver) Ocean Pointe 2BR week. I was rather annoyed when I got a call from II trying to offer me a different unit. We had a search in for Oceana Palms only because it is all 2BR units. The last time they tried to get us to take a 1BR or studio at Ocean Pointe. This time they offered a 2BR and my annoyance turned in to happiness.
> 
> I am surprised that the studio could see the 2BR unit this far out. I expected it to be more likely to see this happen in January or February 2016.



I did an EPlus trade last week with a non marriott studio and was able to get a two bedroom in May.


----------



## klpca (Sep 26, 2015)

I did an eplus exchange with my Desert Springs studio into a mid-Sept 2016 week at Newport Coast. 

So far so good with II. I have no complaints.


----------



## l0410z (Sep 26, 2015)

2 weeks ago I put a request first For a Monarch Aug 13 to 20th for. Grand Ocean for July 24th.   I normally do not plan this far out but I need to sleep 8 and I had the belief II trades are more difficult for Marriott to Marriott prime season.  This was done on a Friday.  Monday I get the trade.   

To quote Mark Twain....The reports of II's death has been greatly exaggregated.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 27, 2015)

l0410z said:


> 2 weeks ago I put a request first For a Monarch Aug 13 to 20th for. Grand Ocean for July 24th.   I normally do not plan this far out but I need to sleep 8 and I had the belief II trades are more difficult for Marriott to Marriott prime season.  This was done on a Friday.  Monday I get the trade.
> 
> To quote Mark Twain....The reports of II's death has been greatly exaggregated.



The others were all off-season, but this one is a gem indeed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 10, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> We were just able to exchange our Harbour Lake gold studio in to a May 2016 (silver) Ocean Pointe 2BR week. I was rather annoyed when I got a call from II trying to offer me a different unit. We had a search in for Oceana Palms only because it is all 2BR units. The last time they tried to get us to take a 1BR or studio at Ocean Pointe. This time they offered a 2BR and my annoyance turned in to happiness.
> 
> I am surprised that the studio could see the 2BR unit this far out. I expected it to be more likely to see this happen in January or February 2016.



Oddly when I check Ocean Pointe doing a retrade of our confirmed exchange, I can't see any of the 2BR units that were there when we made the initial trade. When I look with a larger unit, I can see them. So it seems that the unit I traded in to was one of those weird situations where you can make a trade that you really shouldn't be able to do.

I have seen this before. A whole bunch of studios showing as available with the odd 2BR unit. When you look with a full 2BR then there are a lot more larger units. For whatever reason, when units get dumped in, not all require the same trade power. Some require so much less.


----------



## klpca (Oct 10, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Oddly when I check Ocean Pointe doing a retrade of our confirmed exchange, I can't see any of the 2BR units that were there when we made the initial trade. When I look with a larger unit, I can see them. So it seems that the unit I traded in to was one of those weird situations where you can make a trade that you really shouldn't be able to do.
> 
> I have seen this before. A whole bunch of studios showing as available with the odd 2BR unit. When you look with a full 2BR then there are a lot more larger units. For whatever reason, when units get dumped in, not all require the same trade power. Some require so much less.



Trading with the studio is such a crapshoot. I think that something was goofy with II studio trades a few weeks ago. And I suspect that it has been corrected because all of the sudden my studios see very few Marriott two bedroom units again.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 10, 2015)

I concur.  My marriott studio could also see most of the same units my 2br marriott could see.  With the 2br you could see a little further out and a few bigger units but the studio saw 90% of what a 2br could.  Then last week the studios lost its supercharged ability.  What II does is not for us mortals to know.


----------



## aka Julie (Oct 11, 2015)

We just got an exchange into Barony on HHI for the week before Memorial Day.  This is the last week in their gold season.  We used our "lowly" silver Barony week to get it.  Took less than a month with II.  While I realize May is still not prime time in HHI, it's close.

Looking at the points calendar it would cost us 2900 points for the May week.  We only get 1625 points for our silver week.

Yea, II still works!


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 11, 2015)

aka Julie said:


> We just got an exchange into Barony on HHI for the week before Memorial Day.  This is the last week in their gold season.  We used our "lowly" silver Barony week to get it.  Took less than a month with II.  While I realize May is still not prime time in HHI, it's close.
> 
> Looking at the points calendar it would cost us 2900 points for the May week.  We only get 1625 points for our silver week.
> 
> Yea, II still works!



That may be the reservation I recently cancelled (converted the Week to Points instead.)  You're welcome, enjoy!


----------



## aka Julie (Oct 11, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> That may be the reservation I recently cancelled (converted the Week to Points instead.)  You're welcome, enjoy!



Thank you if it was yours!   The confirmation shows it as a garden unit deposit.

My sister and family will be at Grande Ocean that week, so I plan to ask my brother and sister-in-law to join us.  We've never all been there at the same time.

I decided to buy E-plus and hope to maybe trade to Grande Ocean.  Never know.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> That may be the reservation I recently cancelled (converted the Week to Points instead.)  You're welcome, enjoy!



Are you suggesting that somehow your week you converted to DC points ended up in II? I would find that to be odd, at least so soon after converting it and so far in advance of checkin. I would think that the cancelled reservation would just be available to someone else wanting to book the week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2015)

aka Julie said:


> We just got an exchange into Barony on HHI for the week before Memorial Day.  This is the last week in their gold season.  We used our "lowly" silver Barony week to get it.  Took less than a month with II.  While I realize May is still not prime time in HHI, it's close.
> 
> Looking at the points calendar it would cost us 2900 points for the May week.  We only get 1625 points for our silver week.
> 
> Yea, II still works!



II simply can't be beat when you are willing to travel in shoulder or off season and are able to use a gold or below week. Our exchange in to Ocean Pointe for the week before Memorial Week would have cost 2,950 DC points and we used the studio side of our Harbour Lake which only nets 1,950 DC points for the whole 2BR. 

Sure, off season and should season costs a lot less in DC points, but the ability to use II to get a larger unit using a 1BR or studio from a lock off makes II still the better option IMO.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 11, 2015)

I do wonder if Marriott deposits into II will dry up suddenly over the next couple of years like what is happening wih Stawood now, without no apparent resaon.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 11, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you suggesting that somehow your week you converted to DC points ended up in II? I would find that to be odd, at least so soon after converting it and so far in advance of checkin. I would think that the cancelled reservation would just be available to someone else wanting to book the week.



I think prior to Reservation Windows being opened they have to be very strict about whether an interval will be available at opening to Weeks/Points/II users, but this many months after with Marriott being able to manipulate through all the buckets it's made available to whoever is first in line for it.  I don't know if that's how it's works but that's what makes sense to me.

In this case the timing of my cancellation and Julie's confirmation clicked and I thought it would be a little bit funny to tell her, "you're welcome."


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 11, 2015)

aka Julie said:


> Thank you if it was yours!   The confirmation shows it as a garden unit deposit.
> 
> My sister and family will be at Grande Ocean that week, so I plan to ask my brother and sister-in-law to join us.  We've never all been there at the same time.
> 
> I decided to buy E-plus and hope to maybe trade to Grande Ocean.  Never know.



Mine was an OF but again, with them being able to manipulate through all the buckets maybe they took the OF and gave you a GV (allowing them to still keep one for their own purposes.)  Or maybe mine had nothing to do with it!  However it works, I'm glad for you.


----------



## aka Julie (Oct 11, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Mine was an OF but again, with them being able to manipulate through all the buckets maybe they took the OF and gave you a GV (allowing them to still keep one for their own purposes.)  Or maybe mine had nothing to do with it!  However it works, I'm glad for you.



Forgot about that.


----------



## GregT (Oct 11, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> II simply can't be beat when you are willing to travel in shoulder or off season and are able to use a gold or below week. Our exchange in to Ocean Pointe for the week before Memorial Week would have cost 2,950 DC points and we used the studio side of our Harbour Lake which only nets 1,950 DC points for the whole 2BR.
> 
> Sure, off season and should season costs a lot less in DC points, but the ability to use II to get a larger unit using a 1BR or studio from a lock off makes II still the better option IMO.



Dioxide, congrats and I'm glad to see this trade come through for you -- this is a great example where using weeks in II really benefits the owner.   And this would be an expensive use of points, when that week is accessible with a Studio.

Enjoy your trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## taterhed (Oct 11, 2015)

sptung said:


> I do wonder if Marriott deposits into II will dry up suddenly over the next couple of years like what is happening wih Stawood now, without no apparent resaon.




Bite your tongue  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Oct 19, 2015)

I just got this email from my "advisor" to help me decide on enrolling my Kauai week in the points program. Looks like the sky is falling on Marriott-to-Marriott trades in Interval, eh? 

_Locking off and depositing with Interval International will be for the Non-Marriott Locations, now that most of the inventory is with the Vacation Club Points Program.​_


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 19, 2015)

sptung said:


> I do wonder if Marriott deposits into II will dry up suddenly over the next couple of years like what is happening wih Stawood now, without no apparent resaon.



As a Starwood owner, I’m rethinking if II will be my exchange company of choice going forward for sure….


----------



## bazzap (Oct 19, 2015)

PamMo said:


> I just got this email from my "advisor" to help me decide on enrolling my Kauai week in the points program. Looks like the sky is falling on Marriott-to-Marriott trades in Interval, eh?
> 
> _Locking off and depositing with Interval International will be for the Non-Marriott Locations, now that most of the inventory is with the Vacation Club Points Program.​_


I simply do not believe what your "advisor" says
If anyone can offer factual data to support the claim that "most of the inventory is now with the Vacation Club Points Programme" I am ready and willing to listen.
Meanwhile, I have to believe they are so desperate for inventory they will say anything to encourage weeks owners to elect/enrol!


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 19, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> As a Starwood owner, I’m rethinking if II will be my exchange company of choice going forward for sure….



It is not an II issue.   It appears tha Starwood is just not depositing much to external trading companies.


----------



## klpca (Oct 19, 2015)

bazzap said:


> I simply do not believe what your "advisor" says
> If anyone can offer factual data to support the claim that "most of the inventory is now with the Vacation Club Points Programme" I am ready and willing to listen.
> Meanwhile, I have to believe they are so desperate for inventory they will say anything to encourage weeks owners to elect/enrol!



Checked in at DSVI on Saturday and the person at the second desk (where you pick up your discount card) said this to us: "You can only get a Marriott exchange through Marriott. Interval International is only used for non-Marriott exchanges". Um hmmm. I later mentioned  to my husband that the woman's pants seemed to be on fire.


----------



## klpca (Oct 19, 2015)

sptung said:


> It is not an II issue.   It appears tha Starwood is just not depositing much to external trading companies.



What's up with that? I can understand how there's nothing available in Hawaii but no SDO units? I've certainly deposited mine, and I would assume that others have as well. Where's that inventory? 

Luckily I still see a ton of nice exchange opportunities for other units. I like Starwood just fine but they're not the only game in town.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 19, 2015)

klpca said:


> Checked in at DSVI on Saturday and the person at the second desk (where you pick up your discount card) said this to us: "You can only get a Marriott exchange through Marriott. Interval International is only used for non-Marriott exchanges". Um hmmm. I later mentioned  to my husband that the woman's pants seemed to be on fire.



I can understand why a new (since the DC inception) rep might say that because it's true for the only product Marriott is now selling at the onsite sales centers.  DC Trust Points are exchanged through Marriott to Marriott resorts and through II to non-Marriott resorts.

Not excusing any reps here for not knowing, or conveniently ignoring, the fact that DC Points aren't the only Marriott product in existence.  But sadly, I wouldn't be surprised to learn that newer reps who work in the onsite sales galleries really could be that ignorant.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 19, 2015)

sptung said:


> It is not an II issue.   It appears tha Starwood is just not depositing much to external trading companies.





klpca said:


> What's up with that? I can understand how there's nothing available in Hawaii but no SDO units? I've certainly deposited mine, and I would assume that others have as well. Where's that inventory?
> 
> Luckily I still see a ton of nice exchange opportunities for other units. I like Starwood just fine but they're not the only game in town.



There has been a big reduction in Starwood sightings. There are still some, but they aren't nearly what they were a few years ago. I am sure a lot of ongoing requests still get filled.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 19, 2015)

klpca said:


> What's up with that? I can understand how there's nothing available in Hawaii but no SDO units? I've certainly deposited mine, and I would assume that others have as well. Where's that inventory?



Last week, RCI had hundreds of SDO units available for exchange (all 1BR's).

Marriott seems to like teasing us with great last minute availability.


----------



## klpca (Oct 20, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I can understand why a new (since the DC inception) rep might say that because it's true for the only product Marriott is now selling at the onsite sales centers.  DC Trust Points are exchanged through Marriott to Marriott resorts and through II to non-Marriott resorts.
> 
> Not excusing any reps here for not knowing, or conveniently ignoring, the fact that DC Points aren't the only Marriott product in existence.  But sadly, I wouldn't be surprised to learn that newer reps who work in the onsite sales galleries really could be that ignorant.



First they tried to make resale buyers feel like second class citizens, and now it will be original owners who don't choose to upgrade to the points program that will get the subtle shake-of-the-head.


----------



## nanceetom (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds great; however, we have not been that lucky.  We put in a platnium,  Harbour Club, HH, July 4, week, 2015, in December, of 2014 for a week at St. kitts, January 23.  After 10 months of waiting and no trade, we added other weeks and got Grande Ocean, for late August 2016.
Glad to hear others are successful.  We were beginning to think II was dead.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 21, 2015)

nanceetom said:


> Sounds great; however, we have not been that lucky.  We put in a platnium,  Harbour Club, HH, July 4, week, 2015, in December, of 2014 for a week at St. kitts, January 23.  After 10 months of waiting and no trade, we added other weeks and got Grande Ocean, for late August 2016.
> Glad to hear others are successful.  We were beginning to think II was dead.


Platnium, Harbour Club, HH, July 4, week seems like it should be a very high demand week to offer up for exchange.
St Kitts January 23rd is just about as hard a week to secure there as it gets though, especially with only 88 units in the resort.


----------

